# March 2015 POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2015*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* March 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## runnah

Michelle by @DanOstergren


----------



## sm4him

Question: Is there any leeway given to a photo that is posted late in the month, allowing us to nominate it in the following month?
There was a photo posted last Friday, Feb. 27, that I would have nominated, but didn't have time. By the time I could do it, we were in a new month.

Maybe I'll just see if they want to figure out some excuse to post it again somewhere else…


----------



## runnah

sm4him said:


> Question: Is there any leeway given to a photo that is posted late in the month, allowing us to nominate it in the following month?
> There was a photo posted last Friday, Feb. 27, that I would have nominated, but didn't have time. By the time I could do it, we were in a new month.
> 
> Maybe I'll just see if they want to figure out some excuse to post it again somewhere else…


 
I'll allow it.


----------



## sm4him

runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Is there any leeway given to a photo that is posted late in the month, allowing us to nominate it in the following month?
> There was a photo posted last Friday, Feb. 27, that I would have nominated, but didn't have time. By the time I could do it, we were in a new month.
> 
> Maybe I'll just see if they want to figure out some excuse to post it again somewhere else…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll allow it.
Click to expand...


Awesome, thanks!

Smoky Snowflake, by cdryden. Incredibly creative!

EDIT: WHY can I never remember how to get the photo to show up in here?? I just drag and drop my own photos, but don't want to have to save someone else's to my computer first.





Edit 2: There we go.


----------



## SquarePeg

As Night Turns to Day
by jsecordphoto in this thread: As Night Turns to Day Photography Forum


----------



## Snagproof

cdryden:
A few from the tracks Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius

Coit Tower from the piers... Didereaux


Coit Tower from the piers... Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*Who needs medium format......I have a 55MP Nikon, by TJPhotography.*
Who needs medium format......I have a 55MP Nikon Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

from Found Some Art by @PixelRabbit


----------



## bribrius

DARK ROOM Photography Forum

Jose Cabrera


----------



## Designer

"The Owl and the Fog" by bulldurham  here: The Owl and the Fog Couldn t Find a Pussycat Photography Forum


----------



## Raj_55555

Elephant Seals by @bc_steve


----------



## shelby16

SquarePeg said:


> As Night Turns to Day
> by jsecordphoto in this thread: As Night Turns to Day Photography Forum


----------



## JustJazzie

In the Moment Photography Forum

@bulldurham


----------



## snowbear

"A Dollar and a Dream", jsecordphoto


----------



## FITBMX

*Madison Rowley, World Beard and Mustache Championship Winner, BY DanOstergren*

Madison Rowley World Beard and Mustache Championship Winner Photography Forum


----------



## coastalconn

Doing a little preening by Hunter58







This thread Bald Eagles Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

Yet another people shot by The_Traveler  here: yet another people shot Photography Forum


----------

